

Google Books: Quantitative Analysis of Culture Using Millions of Digitized Books - georgecmu
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2010/12/15/science.1199644

======
spravin
Here's the tool: <http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/>

I just found that misunderestimate was not invented by Bush but the word
predates him by a century
[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=misunderestimate&...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=misunderestimate&year_start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3)

------
moultano
Here's what I've done with it: [http://moultano.blogspot.com/2010/12/history-
through-google-...](http://moultano.blogspot.com/2010/12/history-through-
google-books-ngrams.html)

This tool is absolutely amazing.

------
roadnottaken
Here's the original HN submission, which links to the full-text of the
article:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2013453>

------
corin_
I rather enjoyed getting this link in my twitter stream, a comparison of
'morals' vs. 'breasts':
[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=morals%2Cbreasts&...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=morals%2Cbreasts&amp;year_start=1920&amp;year_end=2000&amp;corpus=0&amp;smoothing=3)

------
jodrellblank
The rise and fall of a technological era (steam):
[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=steam+hammer%2Ctr...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=steam+hammer%2Ctraction+engine%2Csteam+boat%2Csteam+engine&year_start=1760&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=2)

And the change from 1900's technology to 2000's technology illustrated:
[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=electronic%2Cradi...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=electronic%2Cradio%2Ctelephone%2Ctelevision%2Cinternet%2Cwww&year_start=1700&year_end=2008&corpus=0&smoothing=3)

:D

------
klbarry
Outstanding!
[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=business,marketin...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=business,marketing,entrepreneurship,capitalism,corporation&year_start=1760&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=2)

